# disroot



## fernandel (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi!

I did search for email providers and I found and register with:
https://disroot.org/en/services/email

Does anyone has experience with this provider, please?

Thank you.


----------



## getopt (Jan 13, 2019)

I cannot share personal experience with that provider, but from this ratings disroot.org looks like a reasonable good provider:

See https://dismail.de/serverlist.html


----------

